

Why You Should Stop Hacking Your Life and Invest in the Journey - my3681
https://medium.com/philosophy-logic/7f838b1fa228

======
matryoshka
Hacks are useful to get things done that are not important to you but need to
get done. I do believe that "It’s the experience you should be seeking, not
the short cut. It’s the voyage you should embrace, not the destination. It’s
the path that elevates the soul, not the destination. It’s the process that
ennobles, not the result." You want to feel excited for your journey, hacks be
damned.

